
US Navy Destroyer Discreetly Tested Hyper Velocity Projectiles at 2018 RIMPAC - gscott
https://sputniknews.com/military/201901091071313617-us-navy-destroyer-hyper-velocity-projectile-rimpac/
======
cordonbleu
this is also on this article
[https://sputniknews.com/russia/201709291057806285-russia-
ele...](https://sputniknews.com/russia/201709291057806285-russia-
electromagnetic-weapons/)

mister tesla would perhaps roll over in grave to hear this abuse of his
technology for war. this type of weapon is what scalar research is all about.
this is not about free energy or any snakeoil tech. this is about
understanding part of physics enough to weaponise it similar to how radiation
was barely understood when the first nuclear reactors atomic bombs and
experiments such mademe curie occured

